# Early Season Success



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Went to the farm pond in Guernsey County Saturday with my buddy and the girlfriend to celebrate 70 degrees. The bite was painfully slow with only four fish total between the three of us over the course of the entire day, but we ended up getting a couple monsters on a black and silver max rap. The gut on hers makes me worry that it's eaten half the fish in the pond over the winter. I'm going to spend all year playing catch-up to the girlfriend now...


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats those are some great fish!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll take those 4 over a bunch of dinks any day. Excellent start to the year!!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow...great fish!


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks fellas! We had been out for a few hours with no bites and I had just finished saying "Well, at least it's a nice day to spend outside" when we got those two back to back. I bought the max rap out of the bargain bin at Gander Mountain the day before for $4.96 instead of $17. Apparently it was a good buy!


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

BigTripp said:


> I'm going to spend all year playing catch-up to the girlfriend now...
> 
> I know the feeling....haha....nice fish though...very healthy looking for just starting to get active again...


----------

